# First Fatty with Q-View



## jimmismoking (Dec 17, 2011)

So I tried my hand at my first fatty. I thought because there are so many fun things you can throw in there I'd let my fiance pick a few ingredients. Plus this was a good way of getting her involved in what I enjoy too!








Next time I make one I plan on avoiding Johnsonville sausage. As it cost 2 or 3 times more than just a standard tube sausage. Btw the jar of behind the cheese is a can of portobello mushrooms in olive oil and spices.







Pretty standard bacon weave







Johnsonville wins on easy to flatten out but the cost.







She cut up the cheese just how she likes it. Big Chunks







Onion pan sheered







Off the smoker



















We had some friends over for movies and the fatty was GONE!


----------



## smokedinstl (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 17, 2011)

JimmiS, morning.... All gone ????  I guess your fiance knows how to "pair" ingredients and you know how to smoke 'em.... Very good combo... Next time you'll have to do three fatties and keep up the great photography.... The close up "make me wanna drool" is perfect..... (clean the keyboard Dave).... Thanks Jimmi....  Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2011)

Great looking fattie!

Perfect ingredients!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks delicious!! I love the color of your bacon too... I like mine dark and as crisp as I can get it.  Great job!!


----------



## big casino (Dec 17, 2011)

this looks awesome I have never seen one but you can bet I am going to try and make one! 

For the sausage you could always buy a pork butt and grind it your self or just buy some ground pork butt and add your own seasoning to it, making Italian sausage isn't hard there are only a few ingredients plus you can adjust those flavors to your liking


----------



## sunman76 (Dec 17, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 17, 2011)

Now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks delicious Jimbo................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## sprky (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks awesome to me.


----------



## theracenut (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice Fattie...great choice of stuffing too!


----------



## bigbaddodge (Dec 26, 2011)

That looks incredible, cant wait to make one of these!!!


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 26, 2011)

Very nice fatty, I'm going to fire up the breakfast fattie machine tomorrow.


----------



## nukeproof (Dec 29, 2011)

>


That end piece doesn't look good at all


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd hit it!!


----------



## texas bbq (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## africanmeat (Jan 6, 2012)

One word only Yummy


----------



## dannyboy1981 (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks Great! I have never made a fatty, heck, i just now noticed this fatty section of the forum, never knew such a concoction existed, i will definitely be making one the next time i smoke.


----------



## frosty (Jan 15, 2012)

That is exactly what a fatty should look like,  NO problems there.


----------



## jimmismoking (Dec 17, 2011)

So I tried my hand at my first fatty. I thought because there are so many fun things you can throw in there I'd let my fiance pick a few ingredients. Plus this was a good way of getting her involved in what I enjoy too!








Next time I make one I plan on avoiding Johnsonville sausage. As it cost 2 or 3 times more than just a standard tube sausage. Btw the jar of behind the cheese is a can of portobello mushrooms in olive oil and spices.







Pretty standard bacon weave







Johnsonville wins on easy to flatten out but the cost.







She cut up the cheese just how she likes it. Big Chunks







Onion pan sheered







Off the smoker



















We had some friends over for movies and the fatty was GONE!


----------



## smokedinstl (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 17, 2011)

JimmiS, morning.... All gone ????  I guess your fiance knows how to "pair" ingredients and you know how to smoke 'em.... Very good combo... Next time you'll have to do three fatties and keep up the great photography.... The close up "make me wanna drool" is perfect..... (clean the keyboard Dave).... Thanks Jimmi....  Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2011)

Great looking fattie!

Perfect ingredients!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks delicious!! I love the color of your bacon too... I like mine dark and as crisp as I can get it.  Great job!!


----------



## big casino (Dec 17, 2011)

this looks awesome I have never seen one but you can bet I am going to try and make one! 

For the sausage you could always buy a pork butt and grind it your self or just buy some ground pork butt and add your own seasoning to it, making Italian sausage isn't hard there are only a few ingredients plus you can adjust those flavors to your liking


----------



## sunman76 (Dec 17, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 17, 2011)

Now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks delicious Jimbo................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## sprky (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks awesome to me.


----------



## theracenut (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice Fattie...great choice of stuffing too!


----------



## bigbaddodge (Dec 26, 2011)

That looks incredible, cant wait to make one of these!!!


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 26, 2011)

Very nice fatty, I'm going to fire up the breakfast fattie machine tomorrow.


----------



## nukeproof (Dec 29, 2011)

>


That end piece doesn't look good at all


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd hit it!!


----------



## texas bbq (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## africanmeat (Jan 6, 2012)

One word only Yummy


----------



## dannyboy1981 (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks Great! I have never made a fatty, heck, i just now noticed this fatty section of the forum, never knew such a concoction existed, i will definitely be making one the next time i smoke.


----------



## frosty (Jan 15, 2012)

That is exactly what a fatty should look like,  NO problems there.


----------

